# Insoluble Fiber



## Dave1111 (May 21, 2009)

Does anyone know if insoluble fiber causes problems with IBS-D? Are the issues in the small or the large intestine? Is the problem regarding the amount of insoluble fiber in the diet or is it the ratio of insoluble to soluble fiber? Does anyone know of research papers regarding this?


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

I am sorry i dont know much on fibre, but i think soluble fibre is generally thought to be better tolerated in the IBS-D people. If you find out anything please share, i have terrible IBS-D and have been told to eat more fibre for bulk, but as you find, its confusing.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Dave.. this topic is a bit of mystery wrapped in an enigma type thing to me.ANYWay....Here is a link that explains both kinds of fiber:http://www.healthcastle.com/fiber-solubleinsoluble.shtmlHere is an article that talks about IBS & Diet including info on fiber:http://www.webmd.com/ibs/diet-solution-ibs-with-diarrheaIn this article under the subtitle "Treatment for IBS Diarrhea" it mentions fiber as well..... http://www.irritablebowel.org/Syndrome-Diarrhea.htmlSomewhat conflicting info.. huh?Personally.. "fiber therapy" didn't work for me. And to be honest I do not know many that it has worked for with IBS D.In my experience, as with any other treatment.. it largely depends on the individual. Sometimes people have success with it and sometimes they don't. But with D type I personally don't know many that have had success with it.All the bestBQ


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I cannot imagine the amount of soluble fiber I would have had to eat to firm up the mess that used to come out of me; however, there was a new entry yesterday by a NatalieS that shows how helpful it can be for some: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=105111Having said that, once I found a treatment to stop the disorganized stools, I have found fiber supplementation useful in firming up my resulting softish stools when they become especially sticky, to the point where they appear quite normal. While I have no studies for reference, the product I use, which is manufactured by Melaleuca, Inc., a company which does it's homework regarding supplements, contains 10 grams of soluble fiber and 2 grams of insoluble. This 5:1 ratio certainly works well for me, which leads me to expect that that is based upon some level of research.Mark


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

Further to Marks post above, one must really really watch what the # of grams per serving are of each brand of fibre supplementation.All are NOT created equal.One tablespoon for example of one brand may give 2 gr while the same 1 tblsp of another brand may give 6 gr(These are just examples)And it has been my experience that the fibre tabs and caps that are out there.......I would have to take a bottles worth a day!!!!(An exaggeration of course but you get the idea)READ THE LABELSThaiAnd BTW, I am IBS-D and it has helped me with consistency for sure.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

I get the best / awesome results by taking the : Benefiber Orange Chewable Tablets.5 Tablets , 3 times aday.This works so well , for me !I take it when my stool is water or mushey and it firms it up to a normal bowel movement when I go again.I recommend this product. Gastro doctor recommended it.But , what works well for me , might not work well for the next guy.I think it is a trial and error situation.


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

Hey Glenda,I looked up your tabs and it says 3 tabs is equal to a serving and gives 3 g of fiber.So doing the math, each tab is 1 g and 5 tabs three times a day is 15 g.....wow my brain is on fire today!!.....lol.Anyway.....can I ask how much you pay for these?I see they are sold in bottles of 36 and 100.Am thinking you would buy by the hundred or make many many trips to the store!Not even sure I can get these in Canada but do go to Florida for the winter and could bring them back.If this is too personal, it is OK, I understand.Thai


----------



## elyag (Oct 14, 2007)

I take Citrucel, 2 tabs, 3 times a day. It was working for a while but now it doesn't seem to be helping my IBS C or D. I'm thinking of trying another brand.Or maybe I should take it after I eat instead of before?


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

elyag,This has always been a question for me as well....when to take the dang stuffWay back when, I can remember being told to take it before bed and then if there were issues with gas and bloating it was not so much of problem overnight????So that is when I take mine but who knows?Do you divide the dose and take it spread out over the day, before or after you eat??Thai


----------



## elyag (Oct 14, 2007)

ThaiI take 2 tabs right before breakfast, 2 right before lunch and 2 about an hour before dinner. I'm not even sure how or why ended up on this schedule. What about you? How much and what kind of fiber do you take before bed?


----------



## Dave1111 (May 21, 2009)

It is just that I naturally eat a diet high in insoluble fiber and was wondering if reducing that down may make a difference (so far it seems to have done so - had some apples and the issues started all over again).Does anyone know if there are any databases regarding which foods contain what ratios of fiber?


----------



## Dave1111 (May 21, 2009)

It is just that I naturally eat a diet high in insoluble fiber and was wondering if reducing that down may make a difference (so far it seems to have done so - had some apples and the issues started all over again).Does anyone know if there are any databases regarding which foods contain what ratios of fiber?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

http://www.wehealnewyork.org/healthinfo/di...ntentchart.html


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

elyag,I take Fiber Wise from Melaleuca.I use 2 scoops which is considered a serving and that gives me 12 g of fiber....10 of which is soluble.I had tried Metamucil, Benefiber and Citracel before this and all I got was no improvement or gas pains from you know where!!As for apples. They are a no no for me but applesauce is OKThai


----------



## elyag (Oct 14, 2007)

Thai,I think I'd be a lot worse if I didn't take the Citrucel. Although for me it seemed to work better when I first started taking it. I once read that folks with IBS should aim for 2 tabs, 6 times a day. I tried increasing it and found that even taking it four times a day instead of three caused cramps and didn't seem to help.


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

elyag,FiberWise is just one of the tools in my arsenal at the moment.Like I said, Citrucel did nothing for me, or was it the gas? Not sure now, just know that it was not the right one for me.So I kept looking til I found something that worked.And when and if it quits, then I will look again.What a load of #### this whole thing is, eh????........







Thai


----------



## elyag (Oct 14, 2007)

Thai said:


> What a load of #### this whole thing is, eh????........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ditto to that


----------



## Stu85 (Jan 9, 2009)

Afternoon,ive started adding Psyllium Husks to my morning shake. so far so good. only been a week mindseems to be many diffrent views on if high fiber is good or bad for IBS-D.


----------



## SuzM (May 31, 2009)

Stu85 said:


> Afternoon,ive started adding Psyllium Husks to my morning shake. so far so good. only been a week mindseems to be many diffrent views on if high fiber is good or bad for IBS-D.


Same here. It doesn't help with other symptoms, but for me it stops the D immediately.


----------

